# Engine Coolant 2.0T



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So First Weird issue I had so far I go to start my car after it running great the previous day and it said coolant low check coolant, so I did and found the coolant bottle empty! Bone Dry. I called up my dealership and parts is closed and no service department either. I tried going to my local parts place and no luck their either.... So I can't drive the car till tomorrow until I get this special G12 engine coolant  

Also as a side note they don't list any type of replacement wipers, I usually like to use Bosch icons but I couldn't find any....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> So First Weird issue I had so far I go to start my car after it running great the previous day and it said coolant low check coolant, so I did and found the coolant bottle empty! Bone Dry. I called up my dealership and parts is closed and no service department either. I tried going to my local parts place and no luck their either.... So I can drive the car till tomorrow until I get this special G12 engine coolant
> 
> Also as a side note they don't list any type of replacement wipers, I usually like to use Bosch icons but I couldn't find any....


 In the event you are changing your wipers because the present ones are 'stuttering' across the 
windshield, as mine were, I was told by VW to stop using any of the new 'nano' products on the 
market since they don't allow the glass to remain slippery enough to attain smooth wiping. VW 
recommends using a 3M clay bar and their 3M glass lubricant to get the glass smooth to the 
point where the wipers don't 'stutter'. VW also says don't apply any rubber cleaning products to 
the rubber inserts, and just clean them occasionally with car soap and water.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Actually yes to the wipers I thought they were stuttering due to cheapness but I didn't know you should clay bar wax it to achieve that smooth wipe, I'll def look into that thanks for the advice! Either way they don't offer any replacement blade that I've seen so far, I guess in time


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Generally speaking, you can use up to 1 quart of Distilled Water if you don't have premixed coolant available. Any supermarket should have it. 

I would put just enough to shut off the warning light and head to your dealer. In the meantime, check for leaks.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Well after filling the coolant and going for a drive, 20 mins later the coolant was gone, I refilled it one more time and just drove back to the dealer  we'll see what happens..


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> Well after filling the coolant and going for a drive, 20 mins later the coolant was gone, I refilled it one more time and just drove back to the dealer  we'll see what happens..


 A warped head can cause disappearing coolant. Did you notice blue-ish smoke out the exhaust?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

no no smoke or anything just the LOW COOLANT Red Light on the Dash that was it. It Drove well regardless of the dash light so well see, dealer didnt have a chance to look at it so maybe tomorrow..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> no no smoke or anything just the LOW COOLANT Red Light on the Dash that was it. It Drove well regardless of the dash light so well see, dealer didnt have a chance to look at it so maybe tomorrow..


 It's probably just a hose with a hole in it or a clamp that isn't tightened all the way down.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

It's very possible but I didn't notice any coolant leaking anywhere it was pretty dry but I hope that's all it is  my poor herbie...

As a side note I'm loving the passat they gave me, but I truly miss my beetle


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ok so a small update, they did a pressure test of the system and found that it was leaking due to either what they said a defective O-Ring or crack at the Heater Core which is causing the antifreeze to leak internally into the interior driver side footwell. 

I didn't notice it but they did show me the issue as they took the panel out in the footwell and were taking pictures as They stated they needed to escalate the case with VWoA. 

They said the issue would be repaired and they would install a new carpet as they stated the smell of antifreeze will never come out. I have a feeling I won't have my car back for at least a week but they are saying at minimum till Monday...  sigh

I'm starting to get a bit concerned but I'm trying to remain calm, only because I haven't really gotten to enjoy the beetle as it has 2300 Miles and I work alot and I just ordered some new accessories that I can't install. I'll just grin and bear it for now.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> I'm starting to get a bit concerned but I'm trying to remain calm, only because I haven't really gotten to enjoy the beetle as it has 2300 Miles and I work alot and I just ordered some new accessories that I can't install. I'll just grin and bear it for now.


 I wouldn't be too concerned. From what you've shared it appears as if your dealer's shop is competent. They nailed down the issue and then without hesitation, decided to replace your carpet instead of trying to spot clean it which would be both easier and faster. 

Seems like their goal is to make sure you get your car back in a condition where it's as if the issue never occurred. Sounds like they're handling it perfectly and making *your* satisfaction priority one.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

which dealer is it on Long Island ??? 

why didn't u get a loaner or rental ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned. From what you've shared it appears as if your dealer's shop is competent. They nailed down the issue and then without hesitation, decided to replace your carpet instead of trying to spot clean it which would be both easier and faster.
> 
> Seems like their goal is to make sure you get your car back in a condition where it's as if the issue never occurred. Sounds like they're handling it perfectly and making *your* satisfaction priority one.


 X2


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

plex03 said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned. From what you've shared it appears as if your dealer's shop is competent. They nailed down the issue and then without hesitation, decided to replace your carpet instead of trying to spot clean it which would be both easier and faster.
> 
> Seems like their goal is to make sure you get your car back in a condition where it's as if the issue never occurred. Sounds like they're handling it perfectly and making *your* satisfaction priority one.


 I Do Agree they are doing a great job at nailing down the issue and repairing it. That i dont have an issue with and the way the Dealership is handling it is top notch, that part im very happy with and thankful for. 

I guess i was more concerned with the fact that this happened at such low miles, im sure it could be a fluke and nothing to worry about however if it was your car and it happened at a low mileage wouldnt you be just a tad concerned? Thats all i meant by my previous statement. 

They did give me a loaner car, its a VW Passat and its actually pretty nice. I really like it, its not my Beetle but it will do


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So Small Update, Car is still in the Shop, The Delay was caused by a Combination of Parts and The Tech who was assigned having certain days off which is understandable. Almost going on a Month Without it :banghead:

Hopefully the issue is repaired soon and i wont have any new rattles and squeaks ::crossing fingers::


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Finally got "Herbie" Back! Feels Good To Have my Baby back! So Far Everything Seems good, only time will tell so well see but so far so good !!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So I have a question for other Turbo Beetle Owners, after running the car for awhile does the passenger side fender feel hot to the touch? The only reason I ask is mine does and it's the coolant bottle but the sensor reads 194 for the coolant temp.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> So I have a question for other Turbo Beetle Owners, after running the car for awhile does the passenger side fender feel hot to the touch? The only reason I ask is mine does and it's the coolant bottle but the sensor reads 194 for the coolant temp.


The fender shouldn't get hot to the touch if the coolant reservoir is hot. Are you sure the sun just hasn't shined on it? 194 F is very normal. Even if it gets to 200 during Hot humid days it's still okay. Once it gets over 205 F or above without dropping then I would worry.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> The fender shouldn't get hot to the touch if the coolant reservoir is hot. Are you sure the sun just hasn't shined on it? 194 F is very normal. Even if it gets to 200 during Hot humid days it's still okay. Once it gets over 205 F or above without dropping then I would worry.


Mine is rather warm on the passenger fender also and no it's not the sun as its raining...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lmao I didn't think this could happen, but sure enough last night touched that fender after a drive and it was really hot. WTF thats weird


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Yea mine was really hot and the coolant bottle was warm so maybe that's just the way it is


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So far so good no issues as of yet and everything's working great!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So not for nothing but I've been crusing YouTube and found an interesting video which states that the Coolant Temp displayed by the car is lying.... That it almost never goes above 194F. 

So that someone hooked up his own monitor for the coolant and found that the coolant temps were closer to 207F to 209F. Wondering if VW just didn't want people to know the engines were running warm by dulling the sensor. 

The odd thing about this is when you turn on the car cold and check the coolant temp it always reads 194 even when the cars just starting, how can that be? Just a bit strange no?

http://youtu.be/NXFmYmX-Lpo


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

So the white gauges say 194 and the red gauges say 195... Well that's deceptive also...I know it's only a single degree different but I would think they would be smart enough to calibrate them to say the same thing...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yup I forgot what thread I posted it on but the gauge cluster is just plain wrong when it comes to coolant temp. When I hooked up vag com it shows 208 degrees when the display shows 195. Then again I don't understand where the 195 number is coming from. They should both read exactpy the same since they are both reading from the computer. 

On the other note though I know I have seen the temp on the gauge cluster read lower when first starting the car but I'll double check that today.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I've seen mine as low as 59 degrees in winter at start up


----------

